# weekend away - Ireland



## Lambchops (12 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I am looking at booking a weekend away for my mum and her friend. My mum is ill and walks with a walker and her friend has been very good so wanted to treat them both. Neither of them drink but would love looking around shops, coffee shops, art & craft places and trad music in pubs etc..

Was torn between Kilkenny, Waterford or Galway. What do ye reckon. The hotel would need to be located beside the train/bus station as neither of them drive.

Any help appreciated - Thanks


----------



## hopalong (12 Aug 2011)

if they like some entertainment at night theres live music in the gleneagle hotel in kilarney, the train stops in the town,lots of coffe shops etc,and the hotel runs a shuttle bus to the town. nice grub and good service, pool and jacuzzi. some specials on the net, seems cheapest to book directly with the hotel.  bring a raincoat.


----------



## Sandals (13 Aug 2011)

galway city lovely, hotels right beside ceannt station and everything you mention around eyre square.

http://www.eyresquarehotel.com/
http://www.victoriahotelgalway.com/
http://www.parkhousehotel.ie/
[broken link removed]

Hope this helps.


----------



## AgathaC (13 Aug 2011)

I would say Galway, as Sandals has said above, the hotels mentioned are near to the railway station and to the city centre.


----------



## browtal (13 Aug 2011)

I have no connection but the Ormonde Hotel in centre of Kilkenny City is ideal for a person who cannot get round too far.
Lots of nice coffee shops, and all types of shops in  City. 
 A small train travels round the city to do the sites. 
They will need to get taxi from the train station, cost €6. each way.
What about mid week it would be quieter and better value too. 
I live in City I will be happy to do rail pickup and return,if I am around when they come.  Contact me privately if you are interested.
Hope they are lucky with the weather too. Browtal


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2011)

Irish Rail have their railbreaks option:

[broken link removed]


----------

